# Wofür steht das args / arguments in Main Methode



## vik0809 (16. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

Wofür steht das args / arguments in der Main Methode? Wann verwendet man welches? Gibt es noch mehr Möglichkeiten, die man statt args bzw. arguments schreiben könnte?


----------



## The_S (16. Apr 2009)

Ist n einfacher Variablennamen, kannst du nennen wie du willst.


----------



## Ark (16. Apr 2009)

Bei Aufruf eines Java-Programms über eine Klasse Keks mit 
	
	
	
	





```
java Keks argument1 argument2 etc
```
 erhält die Methode 
	
	
	
	





```
public static void main(String[] args)
```
 in Keks genau die eingegebenen Argumente "argument1", "argument2" und "etc" durch args.

Ark


----------



## Matt (16. Apr 2009)

Wenn du das Programm - Die Klasse aufrufst kannst du beim Aufruf Parameter mit angeben ^^ ergo als String und diese stehen in args (Arguments)...


----------



## Painii (17. Apr 2009)

die main(String[] args) ist eine ganz normale Funktion, du kannst sie eigentlich auch selbst aufrufen, das args ist eben ein ganz normales String-array.

Wenn du die Klasse aber über die Konsole aufrufst wird deine JVM die main aufrufen, und das String array sind die befehle die hinter dem Aufruf stehen ->
java MainClass arg0 arg1 arg2


----------

